# Mid Atlantic Fall Rally



## bowhunter2819 (Apr 27, 2011)

Is anyone planning or thinking of planning a fall rally as i misse dout on the raystown lake rally do to becoming an outbacker late in the year


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

bowhunter2819 said:


> Is anyone planning or thinking of planning a fall rally as i misse dout on the raystown lake rally do to becoming an outbacker late in the year


A group of Outbackers that are not attending the raystown rally are going to be at Starlite Camping resort the weekend before. We will be camping up on the plateau - your more than welcome to join us - you would have to call to see if there are any spots available. This section usually fills up pretty quick.









The other option would be to see if anyone would be interested and make plans for a fall rally....


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

bowhunter2819 said:


> Is anyone planning or thinking of planning a fall rally as i misse dout on the raystown lake rally do to becoming an outbacker late in the year


Did you call out to raystown? Did they have everything booked........ I figured they would as it is a very popular destination.

There is Acadia in August







It is awesome up there and worth the drive


----------



## bowhunter2819 (Apr 27, 2011)

Did call them and from what I understood they dont have any sites that would handle my unit. So I figured I would throw the new rally out there.

Does anyone have any ideas for locations? Or does anyone have any contacts that could give us good leads on CG's that would be happy to have a rally there?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

bowhunter2819 said:


> Did call them and from what I understood they dont have any sites that would handle my unit. So I figured I would throw the new rally out there.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas for locations? Or does anyone have any contacts that could give us good leads on CG's that would be happy to have a rally there?


You could always check out the Rallies category under forums to see where we have had rallies in and around this area. The last rally I attended was at Drummer Boy CG in Gettysburg. We had around 30 families and it was a great time.


----------

